
Former Google engineer Levandowski was working with Larry Page on flying cars - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/anthony-levandowski-larry-page-flying-cars-2017-8
======
beager
Flying cars, like hyperloop/boring company and the like, seem to me like
flashy stabs at implementing an attractive but ultimately less useful solution
to a real problem.

Flying cars, unless they can compete on speed and distance with commercial
aircraft, only address issues of traffic and congestion in my mind. And if
that's the case, I think there are easier doors to push on with respect to
fixing the grid.

To his credit, Levandowski seems like a tremendous mind on this topic. It's
too bad that his legacy is most probably going to be tied to the Uber/Google
fracas.

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Why would anyone want ubiquitous flying cars?

Look up. Imagine that instead of seeing the sky, all you see is the
undercarriage of loud flying cars with people flicking cigarettes, fast food
packaging or vomiting out of their windows. Imagine a traffic jam, which would
rob us peon pedestrians a view of the sky.

~~~
ifoundthetao
We'll be seeing similar sights with drones in the next few decades.

------
Element_
Source article is: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/from-driverless-cars-to-
flying-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/from-driverless-cars-to-flying-ones-
former-google-engineer-also-worked-on-larry-pages-project-1501791357)

